# I know it's not a GSD but...



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Just thought this video was very heart touching:wub: and wanted to share!

YouTube - Wolf dog sings to a baby to stop his cry


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

What?!?!:happyboogie:
Awww, that's the cutest thing i've seen!! That just started my Sunday out right! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

MarleyGSD said:


> What?!?!:happyboogie:
> Awww, that's the cutest thing i've seen!! That just started my Sunday out right! Thanks for sharing!!


they should start a doggy babysitting service!


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Awe!!


----------



## Texas_Eva (Apr 10, 2011)

Miss Molly May said:


> Just thought this video was very heart touching:wub: and wanted to share!
> 
> YouTube - Wolf dog sings to a baby to stop his cry


Awesome video, Thanks for posting it! I think I will have to teach Eva that one day!

Also, I love your signature!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

That is so cute!


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

too cute.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

That is a adorable video, Siberian Huskies are such vocal dogs. I've had a conversation with one. Lol!

But not a wolf...Silly peoples.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Aww very cute!!!

P.S. Thats not a wolf dog its either a Husky or Malamute.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

That is adorable! I have watched it before, not too long ago, but this time I got a very different reaction from my sweet Nadia....first she did the head tilt....and then she chimed in and howled too! Made me chuckle...I replayed it a few times and same thing...Nadia sang with the wolf. My trainer has mentioned a few times how her eyes have a wolf look to them too.


----------

